# tankmates for furcifers



## michael l (Aug 16, 2009)

looking to stock a 125 g tank with a small group of adult furcifers but i was wondering what else would be compatible with them. i'm looking at some jumbo cyps (blue orchids) but i would like to set up a rock pile in the middle of the tank for either julis or tropheus? all suggestions would be heplful thanks


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Are you referring to cyathopharynx furcifer? I'll assume so. I have mine with j. transcriptus. I may pull them as they get dwarfed by the large ffins. And bullied too if they go near they're spawning pits. These guys don't need tankmates, they really don't. Plan on two males and about 6-8 females. You don't want anything that's going to stifle them. Jumbo cyps, from what I understand, can get aggressive. I wouldn't do it unless you had a very deep tank, not a standard 125. Tropheus are not a good mix. Both species would be tripping over each other. Small cyps might be your best bet, but I'm not sure they'd do well. The male furcifers spend their time clearing anything and everything away from their spawning pits, and the cyps would be getting chased away continuously. If you went with one male, that'd change things, but I wouldn't. Nothing would compare with two male ffins displaying in a 125. I hear they color up better, but I've not had just one to compare. The fucifer's need to be allowed to be the main attraction.

HTH


----------



## shon982 (Jun 18, 2010)

I've seen them kept with E. melanogenys, Cyps, C. pleurospilus...
I'm getting a group of Furcifer Ruziba which I plan to keep with a group of pleurospilus..


----------



## @nt!x (Feb 9, 2009)

Check out my tank. I have 5 other species in there with my furcifer. 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=204962


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

I have mine in with Compressiceps, but my Furcifers are not adults yet, the largest is about 4.5". The breeder I purchased mine from had his breeding colony in a 6' 150 gal tank with Calvus, and some Cyps (non-jumbo). All 3 species spawning regularly for him.


----------



## dmiller328 (Nov 17, 2008)

I would recommend paracyprichromis and Eretmodus goby cichlids.Jumbo cyps are too aggressive and will pester the C.furcifer so they will not color up well or breed.I had my wild group of 2M4F with a group of 15 cyp Jumbo Kitumba in my 210gal tank and the furcifers did not do well until I moved out the cyps.


----------



## michael l (Aug 16, 2009)

thanks everyone, i have a few cyps utinta that i can throw in with them. nodima and @nt!x, do you guys have any problems with calvus or compressiceps and the furcifers? thinking of some kind of rock dwellers, i already have a few juli maleri, maybe them?


----------



## Myrock (Mar 7, 2010)

The rule of thumb is any tank over 100 gallons>2 males each side and 4-10 females.

NOW with that being said. You can get different results with these guys. The first time I got some of these fish, I went to a local place in Chicago (king Coral). He had some fully grown that someone brung in because they were the wrong kind.  I jumped on them because how often do you see them for sale at that size localy. I took them home and put them in my 75 gallon with peacocks and mbuna's because it was unexpected and I didnt have a tank ready for them  I thought that would be a big problem. To my surprise the big male got a spot in the tank and started displaying. :thumb:

I also saw just last week in San Diego where I live now, and Dan at Pet Kingdom has some mating in a 40 gallon :-? . He took some other more agressive fish out and they colored up. :thumb:

Right now I have a 125 gallon with two dominant males and the long fin tetra I bought to make them feel comfortable (for feeding when I first got them) can go right over to either one of them, flash his side and punk both of them lol. :lol:

So whatever you do, you can win or you can loose. :? Just keep in mind they not only need space for there burrows, they also need an area to get sand from to build it. They dont just push sand from one spot to make the burrow like some mbunas. They grab sand from some other spot in the tank to build it and then shape it. Very nice to see. opcorn:


----------



## Mr Mbuna (Nov 16, 2007)

I have 4 (2m and 2f I think, but time will tell) in a 6 footer with a pair of comps - so far, no problems, but nothing is breeding yet. I intend to add some Utinta cyps and some Enantiopus once the weather warms up enough to ship fish.


----------



## kolopedo (Feb 23, 2003)

I have used paracyprichromis nigripinnis with my furcifers. I have also added some shellies from time to time.

I wouldn't recommend anything else though. Besides, when your males are in color, you dont need anything else!!!


----------



## michael l (Aug 16, 2009)

thanks guys, i guess the only way to find out is to experiment, i'm getting the furcifers from a friend who has them breeding already. will try to post pictures later on, hopefully i have enough sand for them to build their sand castles, that should be interesting!


----------



## Myrock (Mar 7, 2010)

All in all, for any one else who comes across this thread. The best tank set up you can have for these fish is a 180 galllon 72 by 24 inch tank. If you start with adults 4 males (2 for spair) 6 -12 females some small Cyp's and shellies. You'll have fish swimming in the open, in shells and in the sand. It's best to buy them young with the shellies and as they start maturing then bring in the Cyp's. That way you'll have a better chance of the Foai being the kings of the tank and they'll show there best colors.

Speaking of. The 2 dominant males I have is now redused to one. Apparently there was a disagreement over what would be for breakfast. The other male is running and I guess the tetra is 2'nd in charge now.....lol


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

When I had foai (like furcifers) I had Cyps Utinta and both were spawning.


----------



## shon982 (Jun 18, 2010)

Would a small group of X. Ochrogenys work?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

shon982 said:


> Would a small group of X. Ochrogenys work?


As long as there's plenty of sand space available, meaning only one male fucifer.


----------



## shon982 (Jun 18, 2010)

Yeah originally I planned to keep E. Melanogenys with the C. furcifer Ruziba but then I thought they wouldn't go as they would both compete for sand as they both build nests. I believe the Ochrogenys will be fine as they don't actually built a nest and don't defend the one area. Well in my case/experience anyway. Instead the E. Melanogenys can go with the O. ventralis Zongwe 
All fish happy


----------

